# What happened to EV news forum ?



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess since the news bot died , no one is bothering to post up EV news stories ?
..shame !


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> I guess since the news bot died , no one is bothering to post up EV news stories ?
> ..shame !


Who cares as long as it is dead!


----------

